# Our newest addition



## Wendy (Jan 27, 2019)

Our vet runs a cat rescue and she called us last week to see if we could take on a 9 month old kitten who had just been surrendered. His owner, a young woman, had just been diagnosed with cancer so she had to give up this young fella. Of course we took him. His name was Loki, but we’ve changed it to Otis. He’s a wonderful kitten and bonded almost instantly with Bernie....who is the same age. Sanchez and Clyde accepted him within a day so there was no stress for him to become part of the family. 





Handsome Otis 




Otis and Bernie 




Making the bed with four ‘helpers is fun. :rollhappy:


----------



## abax (Jan 28, 2019)

He's a lovely cat and they almost look like triplets. You are a very good person
Wendy. The vet. knew just who to call!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks Angela! Otis has such a unique personality. He's incredibly smart and has figured out how to get into the cupboards. He also LOVES bread. After losing a bag of fresh dinner rolls, a couple Timbits and an everything bagel we decided that the bread stuff was safer in the fridge or upper cabinets. He's also extremely cuddly.....fits in here well.


----------



## John M (Jan 31, 2019)

Oh wow! Your family is growing! He's gorgeous....I love his bull's eye markings. What a handsome boy! .....And a lucky boy! Now that he's with you, he's set for life. Congratulations!


----------



## Heather (Feb 1, 2019)

What a nice addition! Happy kitty family. Your orange boys always make me want one!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2019)

You are so lucky. We had to return our crazy orange kitten and we want another. Otis has a beautiful cinnamon bun pattern, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chrismende (Feb 3, 2019)

Lucky family!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks everyone! We’re so very happy with our boys. The two older cats (2 and 3 yrs) have paired off and the two kittens are bestest buddies too. They’re all very young so we have many laughs from the big kitten antics. 

Hey Eric, what happened that you had to return your kitten?

Don’t these two look like trouble?


----------



## John M (Feb 5, 2019)

What a great photo. They do look like they're hatching a plan! Love 'em!


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2019)

Great photo Wendy. Don't cats have the most incredible eyes...quite hypnotic.


----------



## Guldal (Feb 6, 2019)

Aaaaaatjuuuuuh....although my allergy to cat starts to stirr, I must say , that they are SOOOOOOOOO CUTE!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 17, 2019)

Wow, Otis has such bold markings! Try look so happy together. Congrats!


----------



## Don I (Feb 18, 2019)

Good looking cat. Be careful you will soon have as many cats as us. Don


----------



## Wendy (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks everyone. We love our boys.  Their antics keep us constantly amused. It’s getting crowded in bed now too....my three orange boys sleep on my side of the bed with me and Clyde sleeps with his daddy on the other side. Don’t need an electric blanket now!

Don, how many do you two have?

John....you’ll have to come see Otis and Bernie when the snow is gone.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 18, 2019)

Trying out the photo posting.....


----------



## Don I (Feb 18, 2019)

We have 6 plus a dog. Incidentally you're still welcome to come by and see the garden if you want whenever your in town. 
Don


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2019)

The orange we had, named "Scampini" would just runaround like crazy and knock over plants! With hundreds of orchids you can imagine how that would have gone. My GF took him back and there was a nice family looking for a cat so...


----------



## abax (Feb 21, 2019)

Wendy, we managed your advice and now our new young Miss Kitty
is spayed, tested and had her shots. I think we've found another
friend and she's going to stay with us. Thank you.


----------

